# Grazie per l'attenzione



## Faina83

devo tradurre la frase "grazie per l'attenzione".
è la frase conclusiva di una presentazione durante una conferenza

grazie!


----------



## rom_itn

Could it be something like... _Thank you for your attention/ co-operation _?


----------



## Faina83

grazie mille


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Potreste per favore dare un'occhiata alla mia traduzione?





Mi ha fatto piacere rivederti, grazie per l'attenzione che hai messo nei confronti della nostra azienda spero che possiate avere tante soddisfazioni. 



My try 
​

Glad to see you again, and thanks a lot for the attention (care) you’ve paid to our company. I wish you much success (satisfaction).


Grazie


----------



## faith06

ci provo:






Glad to see you again and thanks a lot for the attention you’ve committed to our company. 
Grazie 
[/quote]


----------



## kriumif

No, no, sorry faith... "attention paid"!!! E` la regola! Dopo attenzione devi aggiungere "paid" in questo contesto.

Per questa frase "spero che possiate avere tante soddisfazioni" puoi mettere: I hope you will reap the fruits of this work


----------



## Kaydee

Hiya!
I'm doing an italian presentation for my culture class, it is in english but at the end I would like to say...
'Thank you for your attention'
Would it simply be...'Grazie per vostra atenzione.' 
I've got to admit i'm translating it as I would in Spanish so it may be completely wrong. Please let me know. 
Kaydee x


----------



## dalila

Almost perfect:
Grazie per la vostra attenzione


----------



## tinetta

Ciao a tutti! ho un dubbio, come tradurre--> 
La ringrazio per la cortese attenzione e Le porgo cordiali saluti.

* C*hi sa aiutarmi?? *G*razie!!


----------



## k_georgiadis

With only a slight deviation from the original: 

I thank you for your kind attention and send you my cordial regards.


----------



## stellina06

Hello!
I think You ought to use You instead of You: it's much less colloquial.
So it shoud be: "I thank You (very much) for Your kind attention..."
I've read "Best regards" several times


----------



## k_georgiadis

True, "best regards" is a very common form of salutation. 

We don't capitalize "you" in the middle sentence -- it is the polite "Lei" form as is. The equivalent of "tu" is "thou" which is archaic and can only be found in classic literature and the Bible.


----------



## Hockey13

stellina06 said:


> Hello!
> I think You ought to use You instead of You: it's much less colloquial.
> So it shoud be: "I thank You (very much) for Your kind attention..."
> I've read "Best regards" several times



You is never capitalized.

**Existential meltdown**

...except at the beginning of sentences...or if you want to shout on the internet.


----------



## tinetta

Thank you everybody!


----------



## stellina06

Hockey13 said:


> You is never capitalized.
> 
> **Existential meltdown**
> 
> ...except at the beginning of sentences...or if you want to shout on the internet.


 
In UK English you use "You" as a more po,lite form. "you2, instead, is much more colloquial. As Tinetta used "Lei", I think it is correct to translate it with "You".
They tought me at University and I founfd it on all of the commercial letters and emails at work... I actually think it is right to translate the "Lei" form with "You"...


----------



## fredpox

stellina06 said:


> In UK English you use "You" as a more po,lite form. "you2, instead, is much more colloquial. As Tinetta used "Lei", I think it is correct to translate it with "You".
> They tought me at University and I founfd it on all of the commercial letters and emails at work... I actually think it is right to translate the "Lei" form with "You"...


Ciao stellina 
Anche a me avevano insegnato la stessa cosa..e come ho visto questo reply ho provato a cercare riferimenti ma..a leggere qui sembra che caschiamo dalle nuvole 
Qualcuno che possa confermare lo You maiuscolo per formule di cortesia?

ciao
P

PS: ricevuto mail?


----------



## stellina06

fredpox said:


> Ciao stellina
> Anche a me avevano insegnato la stessa cosa..e come ho visto questo reply ho provato a cercare riferimenti ma..a leggere qui sembra che caschiamo dalle nuvole
> Qualcuno che possa confermare lo You maiuscolo per formule di cortesia?
> 
> ciao
> P
> 
> PS: ricevuto mail?


 
Ciao Pox,
...ma anche nelle lettere commerciali ho sempre utilizzato/trovato la maiuscola per la formula di cortesia... In English il "Lei" non esiste, lo si dovrà tradurre in un modo, dunque! Anche "Your", inteso come "Suo", l'ho sempre trovato maiuscolo...
Non sarà una cosa utilizzata esclusivamente nelle lettere commerciali?
Natives, please, let us know...

Have a good working day!

*

PS: ricevuta, thanks. Mi sto già allenando! A dopo.


----------



## stellina06

fredpox said:


> Ciao stellina
> Anche a me avevano insegnato la stessa cosa..e come ho visto questo reply ho provato a cercare riferimenti ma..a leggere qui sembra che caschiamo dalle nuvole
> Qualcuno che possa confermare lo You maiuscolo per formule di cortesia?
> 
> ciao
> P
> 
> PS: ricevuto mail?


 

Sono andata sul sito del link... E' vero, nella Thank You Letter non ci sono maiuscole ma...allora perchè si chiama "Thank" "You" con la capital "Y"? Non credo mettano le maiuscole random... almeno spero...


----------



## fredpox

Boh, mettono capitalized anche Letter...

Paolo


----------



## housecameron

Stellina, non ho mai visto You in lettere commerciali USA/UK.
Qui c'è un thread precedente, con conferma da parte di Siberia from UK.


----------



## stellina06

fredpox said:


> Boh, mettono capitalized anche Letter...
> 
> Paolo


 
...vero!
Allora davvero le mettono random!


----------



## fredpox

housecameron said:


> Stellina, non ho mai visto You in lettere commerciali USA/UK.
> Qui c'è un thread precedente, con conferma da parte di Siberia from UK.


Ok, recliniamo la capa...

ciao
P


----------



## stellina06

housecameron said:


> Stellina, non ho mai visto You in lettere commerciali USA/UK.
> Qui c'è un thread precedente, con conferma da parte di Siberia from UK.


 
Accidenti!
...anni e anni nell'errore!!!

Secondo me in Italia (che si scrive ancora con la capital, spero...) qualcuno ha messo in giro questa storia di you in maiuscolo e ha "preso piede"... Dal thread vedo che non siamo gli unici ad avere dubbi... Per fortuna che abbiamo fermato l'epidemia...

Grazie Housecameron.
Thanks to everybody!

Ciao, Pox!

Have a great day all of you!
Stellina


----------



## fredpox

stellina06 said:


> Accidenti!
> ...anni e anni nell'errore!!! già! oddio, non è che l'abbia usato poi tanto, quindi restavo 'nell'ombra' dell'ignoranza'
> 
> Secondo me in Italia (che si scrive ancora con la capital, spero...) qualcuno ha messo in giro questa storia di you in maiuscolo e ha "preso piede"... Dal thread vedo che non siamo gli unici ad avere dubbi... Per fortuna che abbiamo fermato l'epidemia...
> 
> Grazie Housecameron.
> Thanks to everybody!
> 
> Ciao, Pox!
> 
> Have a great day all of you!
> Stellina


Bye bye
Buona giornata a tutti!

Paolo


----------



## Einstein

stellina06 said:


> Sono andata sul sito del link... E' vero, nella Thank You Letter non ci sono maiuscole ma...allora perchè si chiama "Thank" "You" con la capital "Y"? Non credo mettano le maiuscole random... almeno spero...


 
"Thank You Letter" è un titolo e c'è una tendenza nei titoli ad usare la maiuscola per tutte le parole importanti; basta guadare i titoli dei giornali, particolarmente quelli americani che usano la maiuscola anche per preposizioni e articoli.
Quindi non dimostra niente su you/You all'interno del testo. Confermo che si usa la maiuscola coi pronomi solo parlando di Lui lassù.


----------



## caffa1985

Devo fare una presentazione con power point. Nell'ultima diapositiva/slide, devo scrivere "Grazie per l'attenzione!".
"Thank you for attention!". Is it ok?? Thank you!


----------



## TimLA

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Pirlo

Thank you for your attention!
Thanks for listening to my presentation!


----------



## caffa1985

A questo punto, io ringrazio voi!


----------



## Pattylove

I would say:
Thank you for your kind attention


----------



## Itzpapalot

*S*alve!

*S*to mandando una email in cui allego una application form per un internship.. *C*ome protrei tradurre in inglese la formula italiana 'sperando in una vostra risposta vi ringrazio per l'attenzione'??

'hoping in your answer..'

*G*razie molte!!


----------



## aphaelena

Io sinceramente direi

I am looking forward to hearing from you soon.
Sincerely...

Ma aspettiamo i madrelingua!


----------



## TimLA

aphaelena said:


> Io sinceramente direi
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> Sincerely...
> 
> Ma aspettiamo i madrelingua!


 

o
I look forward to hearing from you (soon).
Sincerely,
XXX YYYYY


----------



## furs

Magari potresti aggiungere (prima di sincerely, etc.):
Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## enr1c0

Salve, 
è la prima volta che uso questo forum e spero di non fare errori...
Chiedo aiuto a voi per tradurre una frase che mi serve a chiudere una lettera formale. La lettera riguarda una richiesta di ulteriori informazioni. La frase è: "grazie per l'attenzione".
Spero qualcuno di voi possa aiutarmi.
Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione


----------



## Prima Facie

I thank you very much for your attention/assistance


----------



## enr1c0

Grazie!
Sei stato molto gentile. 
Saluti


----------



## sbibiz

Ciao 

"grazie per la vostra attenzione" alla fine di una presentazione power point.

my attempt:

"thanks for your attention"

o

"thanks for paying attention"

Grazie, ciao!


----------



## rrose17

Thanks for paying attention sounds like you're saying thanks for not falling asleep!
I would say "Thank you for your kind attention." or "Thank you for your time."


----------



## annapo

"thank you for attention" o semplicemente "thank you!" sono le forme che personalmente ho visto più spesso.
Anna


----------



## l'amore

Thank you for your kind attention.


----------

